# My Fingerless Mitts Pattern



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I posted this earlier in the Pictures section and they suggested I also post it here. Let me know if there are any problems with it, please! I know what I mean by the directions but maybe someone else doesn't!
Fingerless Mitts (Revised version of Camp Out Fingerless Mitts)
Size 7 US (4.5 mm) Double Pointed Needles (I use a 4 needle set)
At least 2 point protectors or stitch markers of different colors (marking beginning of row where you either just knit or make a decrease by k2tog)
Size 4 yarnRed Heart Soft is my favorite (so far). I also used Caron Simply Soft (but it splits more and creates a halo when washed) and Red Heart TLC Amore for a nicely textured pair. 256 yds (5 oz) makes 2 pair approx.
Mitt 1 (Each Mitt is a different pattern as it makes the stitch detail the opposite on each mitt.)
Provisionally cast on 10 stitches (use contrasting waste thread to cast on so you can take it out later and have live stitches).
Knit 54 rows in garter stitch (27 ridges).
Pick up first row of 10 stitches after provisional cast on and take out provisional cast on row.
Join first and last rows of knitting using 3 needle cast/bind off (this makes the cuff).
Pick up 29 stitches along one edge this way:
1st needle 16 stitches using last stitch of cast/bind off as 1st stitch (placing 1st marker at beginning of needle).
2nd needle 12 stitches
3rd needle 1 stitch and then cast on 9 stitches for the thumb hole (I find it makes it too loose between join so I cast on 8 stitches and then when knitting at the end of the next row I knit the total of 9 stitches and twist the yarn on an empty needle to cast on another stitch with the sloppy yarn where I joined the knittingmaking a total of 10 stitches)
Total 38 stitches (or 37 if you wait for the next row to add the last stitch).
1st row Join and knit (placing 2nd marker at beginning of 1st needle)--adding extra stitch at the end of the row if thats the way you choose to do it. 38 stitches
2nd row K3, K2tog, knit rest of row (placing 1st marker at beginning of 1st needle). 37 stitches
Continue in pattern until 30 stitches remain (1st needle 8 sts, 2nd 12 sts, 3rd 10 sts) and knit all rows until 9 inches (or however long you want them). Do 2 X 2 rib for 6 or more rows--starting and ending each row with 2 knitted stitches.
To cast off loosely--Knit 2 stitches then put the tip of left needle through the front of both stitches and knit them together through the back of the stitches. Then knit one more stitch so you have two stitches on the right needle again and knit these together through the back of the stitches also. Continue this until you only have one stitch then break yarn and pass it through the stitch like normal cast off.

Weave in ends.
Mitt 2
Make the cuff as you did with Mitt 1.
Pick up 29 stitches along one edge this way:
1st needle 8 stitches
2nd needle 18 stitches
3rd needle 3 stitches and then cast on 9 (or 8 and twist another stitch on at end of 1st row like on Mitt 1)
38 (or 37) stitches
1st row Join and knit (placing 2nd marker at beginning of 1st needle)--adding extra stitch at the end if thats the way you choose to do it. 38 stitches
2nd row knit 1st needle and to last 2 stitches of 2nd needle, k2tog and knit rest of row (and I place 2nd stitch marker at beginning of 2nd needle). 37 stitches
Continue in pattern until 30 stitches remain (1st needle 8 sts, 2nd 10 sts, 3rd 12 sts) and knit all rows until 9 inches (or however long you want them). Do 2 X 2 rib for 6 or more rows--starting and ending each row with 2 knitted stitches.
Cast off loosely like with Mitt 1
Weave in ends.
NOTES: I also made a couple of pair for little girls (aged around 5 & 6) using #5 US (3.75mm) needles and Deborah Norville Serenity Sock Weight yarn and they were 5 ½ inches long before the ribs. They turned out adorable!
You may not need the different colored markers for the knit row and decrease row but I found them very helpful as I was constantly interrupted in the middle of a mitt and couldnt tell which row I was on when I came back to them.
Why start and end ribbed rows with 2 knit stitchesI couldnt figure out any other way to do it and have it come out even! LOL
You can wear them with the detail on the inside or outside of each mittI prefer it on the outside.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for that pattern. The mitts look lovely and warm.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Very pretty! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

These are awesome! Thanks for the patern.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice looking. A bit different from the usual. Great job.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, I really like these.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the pattern,they look so warm.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern, these are very different than all
the others.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Unique. Very generous of you to share. Thank you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern, you are quite generous and the mitts are lovely.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice and very warm Definitely on my must list for next winter. Thank you very much for this attractive and warm pattern.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the fingerless mitts patern, your looks beautiful


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Really nice! Any idea how to make them as regular mittens also?


----------



## GF-Linda (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern. Plan to make fingerless mitts for our daughters for Christmas. The flap will be perfect for our DIL who lives in Boston. Will share picture with you when they're completed.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, very pretty!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They look great and fit so nicely. Thank you.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Can't wait to try these


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. It's lovely and different from others I've made.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Unique pattern! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love them..Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh I like! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry but not a clue! LOL! I've never made regular mittens!


cr8images said:


> Really nice! Any idea how to make them as regular mittens also?


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

They don't have a flap (I assume you mean the thick part on the hand), it's just a thick band.


GF-Linda said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern. Plan to make fingerless mitts for our daughters for Christmas. The flap will be perfect for our DIL who lives in Boston. Will share picture with you when they're completed.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks, another bookmark.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

Brilliant design with that fold back cuff and beautiful shaping! Thanks heaps for sharing


----------



## timsjl (May 24, 2015)

in you pattern you say 'Provisionally cast on 10 stitches (use contrasting waste thread to cast on so you can take it out later and have live stitches).'

I've never done this, what does this mean?


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. They sure look like they would be warm!!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice looking fingerless mitts. I will copy the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Great for our English weather, they look so warm and cosy.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

It would be a good idea to look up "Provisional Cast On" on YouTube so you could see how it's done. Basically you use a piece of different colored yarn to cast on your first 10 stitches, then connect your mitt yarn to it and knit your cuff. The contrasting yarn then gets pulled out after you pick up the first row of the yarn you're using to make your mitts. Wow, I've even confused myself! Like I said, look it up on YouTube and it will make sense! Good luck!


timsjl said:


> in you pattern you say 'Provisionally cast on 10 stitches (use contrasting waste thread to cast on so you can take it out later and have live stitches).'
> 
> I've never done this, what does this mean?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

FrannyGrace said:


> It would be a good idea to look up "Provisional Cast On" on YouTube so you could see how it's done. Basically you use a piece of different colored yarn to cast on your first 10 stitches, then connect your mitt yarn to it and knit your cuff. The contrasting yarn then gets pulled out after you pick up the first row of the yarn you're using to make your mitts. Wow, I've even confused myself! Like I said, look it up on YouTube and it will make sense! Good luck!


I know what you mean. Sometimes you just need to see something to understand how to do it. This one actually makes sense to me though. That being said, something will come along I cannot make heads or tails out of and will need to ask and then feel "duh". Such is life!


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm loving those - thankyou so much - ideal for doggy walking in England. It helps with the doggy bags haha (ugh)


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, I understand the doggy bags! That's one of the reasons I like the big opening for the fingers--I just roll back the cuff and don't have to worry about the "ugh" part of walking the dogs! It also works well when I find I need a pair of gloves along with the mitts--I put on the mitts, put on my coat over them and then roll back the cuff and put on the glove. That way I don't get the cold air blowing up my sleeves like it does when I just wear the gloves.



Loveknittingtoyz said:


> I'm loving those - thankyou so much - ideal for doggy walking in England. It helps with the doggy bags haha (ugh)


----------



## celiatam (Sep 8, 2012)

I am confuse. I am a beginner. don't know very much about knitting. but I love this . very pretty color. its my favout.i look at the word.i don't know where to start to knit.could any one help me.thank you. love celia.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

celiatam said:


> I am confuse. I am a beginner. don't know very much about knitting. but I love this . very pretty color. its my favout.i look at the word.i don't know where to start to knit.could any one help me.thank you. love celia.


Learning how to knit takes a lot of practice. You tube has some helpful videos. Is there a local yarn shop near where you live. Sometimes they will offer learn how to knit classes. Is there a friend or neighbor or relative of yours who knits? If you lived near me, I would gladly work with you. Knitty, Liat Gat, Pretty in Pink, Ravelry, Berocco all offer videos.- search google.If I can help you further, feel free to PM me.


----------



## sarahredhawk (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern I have been looking for one I like and this is it


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the good comments--please let me know how easy (or not!) the directions are and if you have any questions. Pictures would be nice! LOL


----------

